# Binos



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey guys,

Looking to buy some Binos for duck hunting. Finding myself hoping I had some with me on hunts. What do you carry if you do? I don’t want to take my Swarovski’s that I use for big game into the marsh. What size etc would you guys recommend


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

A cheap pair of Bushnell 10x42’s work great for me.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have a cheap pair of Cabelas Pine Ridge 10x42s that I take in the field. Probably cost $150. If I'm looking from my vehicle I usually take a set of Zeiss 10x56s. Man, the difference is night and day, but I'm not gonna subject those things to the muck and goo.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My Nikon Monarch 7 8x30's were stolen when somebody took my shooting box. I bought the same binos but in 10x42. Can't honestly say I see a whole lot of difference between them and my Leica Trinovid 10x42's.

I recently read an article comparing binoculars for birders at different price points:

https://www.audubon.org/gear/binocular-guide

Kinda like the race car builder told a potential customer, "Speed costs money. How fast do you want to go?"


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just get on Amazon, there are lots of usable binocs for $50-$100 range that are very very good for the price. Somehow many have bought into the the idea you got to spend hundreds, if not thousands to have a functional pair of binocs...just ain't true.


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

I depends on how much you want to spend. Go to One of our local stores and compare. I had Leopold and looked through Vortex Diamond Back, it was a big difference. For the price range under $300.00 the Diamond Back are hard to beat.
The warranty is something to consider as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Vortex Solo 10x25 Monocular. It doesn't weigh anything and goes around my neck with my call lanyard.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Just get on Amazon, there are lots of usable binocs for $50-$100 range that are very very good for the price. Somehow many have bought into the the idea you got to spend hundreds, if not thousands to have a functional pair of binocs...just ain't true.


Gonna respectfully disagree with you BP. While there are plenty of functional, cheap binos out there, if you want the really good ones that will last, then you have to pay. Otherwise, we'd all be sporting Tasco specials. I don't think anyone will dispute that if you put Swaros, or other high end optics, up against Tasco's, the Swaros win everytime.

Something I've noticed with higher end optics is that the fields of view are generally larger in higher quality optics and they don't strain your eyes as much. Edge clarity is much better too.

At the end of the day, it just depends on what you want to use them for. Quick scanning for stuff out a mile or so, sure, cheap glass works just fine. But if you're spending alot of time behind them wanting more detail and clarity, you have to pay for it.

It only hurts when you pay for upper end optics once. After that, you're grateful every single day that you have them!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Gonna respectfully disagree with you BP. While there are plenty of functional, cheap binos out there, if you want the really good ones that will last, then you have to pay. Otherwise, we'd all be sporting Tasco specials. I don't think anyone will dispute that if you put Swaros, or other high end optics, up against Tasco's, the Swaros win everytime.
> 
> Something I've noticed with higher end optics is that the fields of view are generally larger in higher quality optics and they don't strain your eyes as much. Edge clarity is much better too.
> 
> ...


Yep, everything you say is correct. A couple of points, most of us don't spend a "lot of time" behind them and many of us simply can't justify $1000, $1400, $1800, $2000, $3000 on a pair of binocs. If you can, by ALL means, buy that high dollar stuff, it is everything you say. 
One more point, I think Prumpf was looking for some "cheap but functional" glass to bounce around out in the duck blind. Maybe in reality, expensive glass isn't always the best choice if you won't use them for fear of drop-n-stomp out in the marsh where you are not spending endless time scanning the horizon anyway.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problem that I have seen with those who purchase a $100 pair of binoculars is that they do this 4 or 5 times and would of been better off just biting the bullet one time and got a fairly decent pair of binoculars for $500 the first time. 

As for dragging them through the muck, do you drag your shotgun through the muck or do you take care of it? I can understand getting some mud or water on them at times but get some water resistant or water proof ones and when you get home all you need to do is to clean them up. It isn't like you are going to be holding them under water or throwing them into the muck and mire.


----------



## Yerba2014 (Sep 10, 2014)

great question! I'll vote for the Athlon optics. I picked up a pair - Midas level - for $100 + shipping and the optics go with me everywhere (went back to the seller on ebay and his next batch were double in price). As long as they've got the roof prism - I'm a fan.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Sightron Blue Sky 8x32 run about $180. They have had a huge following on the bird forums for many years so I finally bought a pair about 5 years ago. Use them 2-3 times a week. At that price, I don't feel bad about getting a little mud on on them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have Vortex Diamondback 10x28s (not HD) that are compact but clear. 

I carry those most everywhere I go until I want my larger pair of HD Vipers


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The value of the higher end binoculars is after you have stared through them for several hours and how your eyes feel

Plus the higher end binoculars will give you a few more minutes of glassing

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have 10x42s in both Nikon Monarch 7 and Leica Trinovid. The value for dollar is the Nikon, as the difference isn't very noticeable. Also, I sent my 8x42 Leica Trinovids in because the eyecups were gritty. Leica took a couple of months and charged me a bunch of money, including what I believe was unnecessary collimation, so I give Nikon the edge in customer service also.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A good warranty is worth quite a bit. 

I sent in a pair of 15 year old Leopold's to get the pivot tightened and 2 weeks later I had a brand new pair from them.

From what I have been hearing the Swarovski warranty is only good for the original owner unless the second and beyond purchase them from a authorized dealer.

Vortex'es warranty is as good as one can get. But I also found that there is a retail store selling refurbished Vortex optics. I asked myself just how many of their optics need to be sent back where a store can make a profit selling them.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

A buddy of mine sent a really old porro prism Nikons in for repair. I tried to look through them once and immediately told him they were way out of collimation. He'd never noticed. Anyway, Nikon said they were too old to fix and sent him a brand new pair of the current model. That's the way to build a customer base, word of mouth.


----------

